# Microsoft: Sales of PCs preinstalled with Windows 7 have no deadline yet



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> This weekend, we noted that Microsoft's lifecycle page for its Windows products had changed for Windows 7. Previously, the page said retail sales of the OS ended on October 30th, and that sales of PCs with Windows 7 preinstalled would end on October 30, 2014. Then the page was changed, showing that the dates for both categories had changed to "To be determined."


More


----------

